# I got called a whore today



## MindySue (Nov 11, 2007)

I was at a book store with Phil, and I walked by this couple, or ill assume they were one. A guy and a girl, mature too..not young..atleast 30. I didn't hear it, but I guess after I walked by them to return a book on the shelf, they took a look at my oufit and the guy told the girl "whore!" and they both started laughing together. I don't know why, (guys can be so stupid sometimes) but Phil (my boyfriend) cought up with me and told me everything that happened. He had been behind me the whole time so he heard them. Why he had to tell me, I dont know, but I wish he hadnt. I got upset and wanted to cry...im not anything close to a whore, and my oufit wasnt even bad. I then got upset that Phil didn't do anything about it but walk away and come over and tell me almost like it was funny.

The whole situation ruined my day, between the hurtful couple and Phil telling me about it, and doing nothing about it. I got to thinking how much words can hurt people. I am always quick to judge too, but I have never really been insulted like that, or atleast not that I know of..and I never want to know again. It really hurts. They didn't even know me. I am now wondering how many comments have been said about my clothing like that, that I havent heard. Too many probably. It upsets me how uptight people can be when it comes to fashion. If they see something out of the ordinary rather than their boring ass jeans and t-shirts, they get all judgemental and call the person a whore.

This is what I was wearing... (The same top, only paired with a black highwaisted pencil skirt)







It isnt even slutty. Yeah, it has a sexy silhoutte..but I think it looks classy at the same time..not whore at all





I will think twice before making a petty comment like that on a stranger again. If they hear me I could ruin their whole day like these people did mine.


----------



## Maysie (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww I'm sorry that that happened! I don't think your outfit is slutty or whore-ish at all. It sounds like those people were jealous or just hateful, who knows why they'd make a comment like that. I would be upset too. Sometimes guys don't think....maybe your boyfriend thought it was funny because it was so obviously not true, but apparently wasn't thinking that it would hurt your feelings. I remember in high school, there were people that would call me a whore because I wore really thick black eyeliner, and that hurt. It sucks to be insulted even if you know it's not true. People can be so mean. Just take comfort in the fact that you can wear cute clothes, and ignore the retards that obviously don't know a thing about fashion.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks.. I guess but the way he told me was jerkish. Blah. He was all like "You got owned" (He is a video game nerd)

I just want to forget the whole thing but it's burned in my brain.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 11, 2007)

Minders....I started think my name was Whore after being called that so many times. I used to be like you and cry about it. Now I laugh! People are nervous, jealous and afraid of what they don't understand. We all know you are far from a whore! You should feel sorry for that couple bonding over calling you a whore...they have no lives. They should be worried about themselves and their lack of fsshion sense.

As for Phil, maybe he has never had an encounter like that. And even so, he seems very reserved. You can't expect him to beat up the World because they call you a name or make you sad. I had an EX BF who would confront everyone who made comments....needless to say he was fighting people everywhere and it was embarrassing!!

You are beautiful Minders and I can't imagine you ever being capable of looking like a whore.

PS...Phil got owned by that Dude who called his Girlfriend a Whore...


----------



## MindySue (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks manders

I know deep down I didn't expect him to yell at them or anything, but the way he came running over to me and told me about it almost like he thought it was funny, made me upset. He shouldnt have told me at all, I wouldnt have known if it wasnt for him! If I had heard them myself I probably would have said something, I wanted so bad to go back and say something, just so I could have peace of mind..but I knew I would look stupid going back like 5 minutes after it happened.

(lol at the ps)


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 11, 2007)

Ugh, Phil's a nerd for that and those two creatures are bigger granola eating geeks for saying that.

Don't let that comment get to you tho because you know you're not one.

I've been called so many things but I learned to adapt to them and like Manders say, laugh about it. Yeah it hurts for a quick minute but then you gotta remember you'll never see them again. And you probably won't remember this incident in a few days down.

I mean, old grown folks calling someone younger then them a whore is funny?

Pfft. What wack ass humor they got... they prolly go into a giggle fest at the random mentioning of "fart".

As for Phil. He can make love to his hand for a few days. Then you can say, "Pwned? LOL"


----------



## igor (Nov 11, 2007)

Mindy, you have a face of an angel and you are absolutely gorgeous!!! In addition to that, you have a style--something that those people probably don`t have. I think they were probably envying you, that`s all



Just don`t take their stupid comments close to the heart and it will return to them in some other way!

As for your bs`s reaction--well, our close people not always behave or say as we would want them to. My husband, for instance, pretty often makes some stupid jokes or comments about my appearence, my age etc... Yet, he loves me a lot, always supports me when I really need it and that`s what keeps it going. I quess, what I`m saying is , there are things that you can forgive and things that you cannot, and its important to make a difference between these two...

Celly Cell wrote: [i mean, old grown folks calling someone younger then them a whore is funny?

KH, kh.... pls, don`t be so tough on "old grown folks" in their 30s


----------



## farris2 (Nov 11, 2007)

Mindy,I think your outfit is beautiful,not even close to whorish. It sounds to me like he was jealous of what he didnt have.



It's great that you have decided not to do the same to others,I know I have before,but never again.


----------



## MyInnerEgo (Nov 11, 2007)

Your outfit is awesome. Don't let what other people say and think affect the way you dress. If they can't accept something that isn't a T-shirt and jeans, then too bad, they're missing out.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 11, 2007)

Guys can be *******s.. (HELLO!) but that outfit definitely does NOT make you look like a whore at all. Your boyfriend didn't have to physically do anything but he could've told him where to put it..

I'm sorry though!. Just ignore those kind of people. They're not worth your time.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 11, 2007)

Mindy...dont worry about that



. It is what i like to call a combination of hatred, jealousy, ignorance, stupidity, and the general human being all wrapped up into one. I am sorry that you had to hear that, but as time goes on, you will hear worse about yourself, and you have to become thick skinned to it. Eventually, it will ll be a joke. I have been called every name under the sun, and i don't care, but I will do the same in return and make it worse, lol. (wink wink).

As far as Phil goes, I personally would not blame him for not defending your honor on that, people are stoopid these days and if you need him to protect you, it needs to be something a little harder than being called a whore. So let him save his energy and safety for something worth it. Cause name-calling happens, and it will get harder; which means you have to get stronger


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 11, 2007)

you wouldn't look like a whore in that outfit at all! I think men that are uncomfortable around gorgeous women make stupid comments like that as a way to a. make it appear they don't find you attractive and b. cover the fact that they're uncomfortable.

I would also have felt hurt, so I know this is a stupid thing to say but I wouldn't take it personally. Someone who would say something like that about you obviously has no idea what they're talking about


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 11, 2007)

First of all you are beautiful and that outfit is smoking hot! AND I am 36 does that mean I am ancient? LMAO!!!! Keep your head up!=)


----------



## Andi (Nov 11, 2007)

A little OT, but hereÂ´s something to think about. I have dressed very sexy on numerous occasions, and IÂ´ve also done some things in public that conservative people might call "slutty", but not once in my life has somebody called me those names to my face, nor have I heard about someone using these words for me. I guess in the US I would have heard the word slut thrown at me about a million times already.

I guess in my country we just donÂ´t use these words that often. I know I never do because itÂ´s degrading to WOMEN. Are there terms like that for a man? No.

That being said, you know you donÂ´t look slutty at all. So does Phil, and so does the couple that said it. I donÂ´t blame Phil for not doing anything about it, cause itÂ´s just too damn ridiculous of the couple to say that anyway. But I guess he didntÂ´know that youÂ´d be hurt by that comment, because guys are not judged the same way girls can be judged sometimes.

My fiancÃ© is the opposite actually. He always says if he hears someone calling me a whore heÂ´d wanna beat that person up. I always told him heÂ´d get in trouble with ME for doing this, because itÂ´s just not worth it, and it makes people seem very stupid for calling people they donÂ´t even know names.

Those names are not an insult for me, they would be something I make fun of. Kinda like "poor you, you must have no life to call me a whore. So yeah to you I might be a whore, but I freakin love it"


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 11, 2007)

andi, that's an insightful way of looking at it. I agree


----------



## Anthea (Nov 11, 2007)

People can be so rude, your outfit is far from being whorish. I just cannot understand why people say some things like that out of the blue, you are so right and words are very powerful and people do judge on appearences.

From a male perspective Phil probably did not want to make a scene to cause any embarrasment, also he also probably didnt think it would affect you, men are slow to pick up on these things. I think you should let him know how you felt about the situation so he can act approperatly for you should something like this ever happens again.

I hope you can forget about it and better days are comming up.


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh man. You don't look like a whore at all! You look gorgeous, and I'm sure that top looked awesome with the skirt! Maybe the guy was just jealous that you looked hotter than his girlfriend. Words hurt a lot, but try to forget about 'em. If you think you look classy and beautiful then that's all that matters!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 11, 2007)

Mindy, I'm so sorry that happened! You're soo not a whore! Those people are dumb. And your bf totally should have said something to them since he heard it!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 11, 2007)

that doesnt look slutty at all. It hurts getting called a whore (I have been called one a couple of times just because of my outfit) so something i retaliate and others I just brush it off.


----------



## SalJ (Nov 11, 2007)

I know it's easier said than done but you just have to ignore people like that. She was probably a dog and was jealous that you looked way hotter than she did!!


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 11, 2007)

ive been called worse stuff by my own FAMILY and people i THOUGHT were friends

so i mean shrug it off and like i always say...don't get bitter get better

to me the sweetest revenge is looking so stunningly gorgeous that noone can tel you anything...so that you feel so good about yourself that it won't matter what anyone else thinks


----------



## veilchen (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry that this happened to you, please don't let it get you down! I think the shirt looks really cute!

My best friend at school liked to dress very sexily - short skirts, shirts with a very low neckline and/or showing her midriff, high heels, red lipstick, flowing hair down to her hips, and to be honest I can't even count how many times when we went out together people made comments like "man, what a slut" or "she dresses like a whore" etc. She had a lot of self-confidence and always used to laugh about it, and whenever she heard such a comment she used to say "well, I can change my clothes, but you can't change your head" or something similar. Most people would shut up then ... It's sad that people can be so stupid.


----------



## angellove (Nov 11, 2007)

i think you looks beautiful! and that i totally dig the shirt you are wearing. you are DEF. not a whore


----------



## Karren (Nov 11, 2007)

Awwww ... maybe it's a Canadian thing? And it doesn't really mean the same as it does down here?


----------



## KellyB (Nov 11, 2007)

Mindy, you look beautiful honey and I'd like to tell you to forget about it but I know I would have a hard time also. I do wish Phil would have kept it to himself. It wasn't worth hurting you if you didn't hear it but some people don't think that way. Well majority rules and we outvote the idiots. You look awesome.


----------



## ivette (Nov 11, 2007)

mindy, i'm sorry you were treated like that

people can be so stupid sometimes. try not to let it bother you. i understand

it is very upsetting.

by the way, the out fit is very chic and stylish. very nice


----------



## KristieTX (Nov 11, 2007)

Mindy, you are absolutely beautiful, don't forget that. You do not look like a whore at all. That comment was out of jealousy and Phil was probably laughing telling you about it because it is so ridiculous. Not sticking up for him, no offense to the men, but a lot of the time they don't think before they open their mouths. *hugs*


----------



## magosienne (Nov 11, 2007)

don't even think about it again Mindy, you are truly sexy and that couple is just stupid. i guess we also call whorish everything we're jealous of.


----------



## MindySue (Nov 11, 2007)

You guys made me feel soo much better. It still bugs me but oh well, move on..I will try. I just hate the fact they would think that about me from a top with a hole cut in it? There was a bit of clevage yes, but it's not like I was running around in my bra. Not to mention the outfit was all black and almost could look business-like. I was dressed up, not in a freakin tummy shirt and short skirt.!

I just really don't want my clothes to look whoreish you know, thats my favorite shirt and i've felt so good in it ever since I bought it and I love wearing it. They in a way ruined that shirt for me. I will still wear it but will probably be reminded of their ignorance every time I put it on.


----------



## Bee Luscious (Nov 11, 2007)

Mindy, you are a beautiful young lady, and you have class and sophistication. That man said that because he wished the woman he was with looked more like you. He wanted you but knew he could not have someone like you there fore the rude and ignorant comment. I understand how you felt when Phil,spoke to you that way, but he is foolish and I am sure he did not mean anything by it. But be secure in yourself, wear what makes YOU feel good. Be secure in your beauty,heart,and style. As long as you are comfortable in your own skin Pffffff to everyone else. People that hurt others with words are insecure and jealous.


----------



## Karen_B (Nov 11, 2007)

I think your outfit looks great, I wish I could pull it off. I don't know why those people would call you a whore. What's it to them what you wear? What's it to them if you are a whore or not ? I know you are not, my point is who are they to pass judgement on you?

To be frank, I don't even know why people look down on "real" whores either, i.e. prostitutes. Why is "whore" one of the most degrading words we have for a woman?


----------



## Nox (Nov 11, 2007)

It is very unfortunate that those grown adults were slinging ugly words instead of minding their own business.

But babe, the issue here at hand is that you cannot expect the rest of the world to operate on your similar value system. There will be people who fall on either side of the spectrum, and now being in college, get ready to be subjected to a whole lot more of that. If somebody said it aloud, that means there are plenty more who silently think that. Are you gonna go and get upset about each of them one by one? Nope. You just ignore them because they make no bit of difference one way or the other, and you just keep on going where you need to be. You don't need to seek approval from people who are trying to salt your game.

I had a similar incident happen to me right here on MuT. I had posted one of my projects (I had made a bra from scratch). I was paging through all the comments, and one stuck out like a sore thumb. The poster didn't use the word "whore", but with the connotation, I took it to mean much worse, and the reponse to my PM only dug this person further into the hole.

My point is, there will be others who will look at you through their own frame of reference and make judgements based on that. When it starts to infringe on your personal zone, then you call them out on it.

Most of the times though, you just gotta let the f*ckery slide off your back. Tomorrow, they may not even remember who you are or what they said about you... don't spend any more time thinking about those people. One thing you can always keep with you though:

Remember how words like this made your heart feel. Don't bestow it upon anybody else.


----------



## Saje (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually... the way I see it is

The guy was checking you out because youre hot... he was with his girl... so instead of getting into trouble - he had to talk some shit.

Guys do that A LOT - when they are with their gf.

Dont worry about it.


----------



## CandyApple (Nov 11, 2007)

Those people were jacka$$** for calling you that!!!! They were probably jealous. And your outfit looked stylish and classy to me, some people are so immature, they don't have lives, so they bash others to feel better about themselves!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey mindy Im sorry that happened to you. People are just jealous of you and so they have to call you names to make them feel better. Dont let it bother you so much. I know its hard but you cant let the words get to you. You know your not a whore so dont dwell on it. Ive been called so many names that I dont let it bother me anymore.


----------



## wqwheeler (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree with pinksugar. When a man, especially when he is with a woman, gets caught off guard with his reaction (attraction) to another female he plays it off by overcompensating (such as the negative comment). I don't have enough threads to view your picture but I don't need to because I am mature as you say and I have seen that scenerio more than enough times.


----------



## mandy_ (Nov 11, 2007)

You look gorgeous in that outfit, not whore-ish at all. They were just jealous, obviously!


----------



## justdragmedown (Nov 11, 2007)

Im so sorry. I know words do hurt. That outfit doesnt look whoreish at all. Very classy. I live in Miami here so maybe my idea of whore is not that. Your outfit is SEXY but not whorish. Please dont let them get to you they dont know you, who cares about them. I know it's hard to do, but for the best.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm sorry you got called that. People are sooo judgmental! You're right, there was nothing wrong with your outfit. Career-women wear that kind of stuff all the time! Don't let them get to you!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *wqwheeler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with pinksugar. When a man, especially when he is with a woman, gets caught off guard with his reaction (attraction) to another female he plays it off by overcompensating (such as the negative comment). I don't have enough threads to view your picture but I don't need to because I am mature as you say and I have seen that scenerio more than enough times.



I also think that this is what happened. Don't let it worry you and certainly don't let it ruin the top for you. Anyway they were probably from some rural palce in Canada... Your BF just wasn't thinking. Men are like that sometimes


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Your outfit is very fashionable, maybe they arent used to it. idk


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 12, 2007)

Well now that is just silly! That was a very classy outfit! Not even the clevage was very much!!

I am not sure why they would say that, being immature I guess. There really are people out there that like to do things like that to get to people.

I would take it was a grain of salt! You look stunning


----------



## farris2 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think you should wear it any damn time you feel like it.It is an awesome outfit.F**** what those people say,its just like Aprill said.


----------



## Sreyomac (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mindy, you look beautiful honey and I'd like to tell you to forget about it but I know I would have a hard time also. I do wish Phil would have kept it to himself. It wasn't worth hurting you if you didn't hear it but some people don't think that way. Well majority rules and we outvote the idiots. You look awesome.


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2007)

some ppl are such jerks, I dont know why ppl are like that

I think the top looks hice , does not look "Whore-ish" to me..

try not to worry too much,,,be yoursekf and hane fun.


----------



## Beth3 (Nov 12, 2007)

Mindy, I am so sorry to hear that. You look so pretty in that outfit. You are not even close to looking like a whore what so ever!

People are so rude at times. Wish we had alot less laws so we can do something about them.LOL

All my best to you, Beth


----------



## DizzyCow (Nov 12, 2007)

if i saw u in the street i would think bad thoughs. why? because i envy anyone or anything that is beautiful. but in no way are you whorish in those clothes. your only showing your neck !

that girl told the guy because he was prolly checking you out and to make herself feel better she tried to make you seem small.

i know how u feel. comments like that really get to me


----------



## Bexy (Nov 12, 2007)

Mindy, you do not look like a whore at all. I love that shirt (even if I am an "old woman" in my mid 30's).

Did you ever stop to think that maybe that guy was looking at you thinking you were pretty and he got caught by his wife/girlfriend and that was why he called you a whore so he did not get in trouble for looking?

Just ignore comments like that.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 12, 2007)

It sounds more like she was just jealous of you. Plus many people that don't know crap about fashion confuse whore clothes with whats really sexy and just dont know the difference.


----------



## mossaenda (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear you were abuse by two idiots who should know better than to make that kind of judgemento of other based on what is superficial. I hate when people do that, and then are doubly stupid to make their remarks loud enough for someone else to hear.

I think your boyfriend shouldn't have told you, what was to gain to let you know about these two ugly morons? Sometimes is better to be oblivious to people's stupidity. Is there a possibility that your bf wasn't too happy with your attire? Maybe that's why he "relied the message".


----------



## Manda (Nov 12, 2007)

WTH, when I see your pics &amp; the outfit you wore, whore is the farthest thing from my mind! Those people are just dumb and were jealous like the others say.

If someone said anything like that about me in front of my bf, he'd have his fist in their face. He got nuts one time after hearing these two middle aged guys say that me and my friend have chicken legs (true, at least they didn't mention our non-existant boobs and butts lol, so that's a change!) We had to tell my bf to calm down it's not a big deal, so he just shouted something back at them and we all left.

Anyways girly, don't take it to heart, just write those people off as dumbasses- they wouldn't know style if it it bit em in the ass!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mossaenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry to hear you were abuse by two idiots who should know better than to make that kind of judgemento of other based on what is superficial. I hate when people do that, and then are doubly stupid to make their remarks loud enough for someone else to hear.
I think your boyfriend shouldn't have told you, what was to gain to let you know about these two ugly morons? Sometimes is better to be oblivious to people's stupidity. Is there a possibility that your bf wasn't too happy with your attire? Maybe that's why he "relied the message".

Phil doesnt like the shirt, but he never likes anything I wear, because his fashion sense is well, he has none. He wears shorts all year round and rotates between like 4 pairs, and about 10 t shirts. He refuses to buy new clothes because the ones he has "work" Frankly I don't care what he thinks about what I wear because he doesnt appreciate my fashion anyway. It is a possibility he found it a little revealing, he is uptight that way. But whorish to him, I doubt that. Maybe he told me because yeah he doesnt like the shirt, he has told me that before. Whatever though, im still going to wear it.


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 12, 2007)

Everyone already had great advice and insights.... so hugs for you Mindy





I've had very false rumors spread about me, but whatever, they're usually d*cks to begin with who think they're better than everyone else. Ahem, Kevin and Amanda.... they suck!

The only thing that makes me feel better is that_ I_ love me. And so do my friends and husband, and I don't care what other people say about me.


----------



## nynnie (Nov 14, 2007)

That's an absolutely gorgeous, classy outfit.

There's nothing wrong with what you're wearing.

And don't worry about that, it's just stupidity in action. I've been called a whore for what I was wearing more than once, and it was about as revealing as that outfit you're wearing, if not less.

As my mother says, they're probably just trying to make themselves feel better by picking on someone who they know is better than them. =)

I know how you feel about the boyfriend thing, it's so discouraging when your significant other doesn't stick up for you. Even though it's hard sometimes, you really need to let your partner know how you feel. They need to be able to accept you for who you are, because that's what love is all about, right?

I for one, would never think you were a whore. I think you look amazing!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 14, 2007)

you are barely showing any skin at all, the man who said it was very immature and wanted you to be a whore...men often call women a slut or whatever for he wants something he can't have. i'll bet his wife caught him staring or what evs.

I have had stuff like that happen to me once or twice just honey stick UP for yourself. Um, I am known to get in a man's face like I am another dude. I once said like

and I quote

"B**** you don't know me! You don't know me! F*** you you D***less wonder!"

here's another:

"you are calling me names because I wouldn't f*** you with eva braun's dead rotting fascist p****. You want me to be a whore because I am a woman you could never have EVER."

The mouth will drop and they almost run in the opposite direction.

don't worry about what a man will say or do if he calls you a WHORE anfd you cuss him back, just trash him back! He won't just whip you or anything...and I run my mouth so much WHEN CONFRONTED OR DISRESPECTED FIRST, that I carry a pepper spray and will eventually get a gun.

yeh.

You could have worn that to an office, I'm like outraged by proxy that someone said that to you.

I ahve ne heck of a mouth, I know.

also...

if any of you need lines to scare the crap out of over eager men who hit on you at a club or while out downtown, let me know. i have had men literally run from me.


----------



## monniej (Nov 14, 2007)

i think that a**hole got busted checking you out and had to say anything to play it off! that outfit is totally hot without revealing a thing, so i'd say let them get over it! don't let it get you down, mindy! there are a**holes all over the world and this probably won't be the last time some dude gets busted checking you out! lol~


----------



## elyse (Nov 16, 2007)

hey, I just wanted to add that i, too have a nerdy and clueless boyfriend. he is not a tough guy either, and sometimes that really bothers me, but the nerdy ones are often the best ones. i love seeing people wear fun clothes, and since i've moved to portland, i have noticed lots. maybe you're just a big fish in a small pond? or a closed-minded pond? anyway, you look great, and i love the top. wear it with pride, knowing that you look beautiful and that you actually have a personality of your own, unlike so many other people.

and yes, i am a newbie : )


----------



## SilverSilver (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't you worry about ignorant humans. They always judge. You can get called a whore for anything from wearing makeup people don't like, or an outfit, but you know what? Who cares. So some ignorant human out there thought you looked slutty. I'm sure deep down, what he meant to tell his girlfriend was "I wish I could get a girl like *her*!!" Haha! Don't you think too much about it. Statements like that say more about the person, than the object of their comment. Some people can't handle hot. Plus, like the popular saying goes, "who cares what they say, as long as they're talking about you!" Hold your head up high next time you wear that shirt.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Nov 17, 2007)

That's a cute top and I'm sorry they were so rude as to say that among themselves. People suck sometimes... but you are beautiful and your outfit rocks, oh well they can't appreciate, hm?


----------



## Shelley (Nov 17, 2007)

Mindy, you are not a whore. The outfit you wore is beautiful and not the least bit whorish. I believe like other members said, either he was caught checking you out or they are just jealous. Often people who make rude comments about others are insecure about themselves and they do it to make themselves feel better. Sorry you had to experience these idiots comments.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

The outfit is awesome. When people are jealous, they say mean things. Probably the girl saw the guy looking at you and said something like that you look like a whore to make herself feel better...Don't let it bother you. I guess I am the kind of woman, I don't care what people say about what I wear, I try to be myself.


----------



## MissPout (Nov 17, 2007)

Aww I'm sorry that that happened! I know how much words can hurt. I don't see anything slutty you look very pretty in this outfit. Maybe they was jealous about your pretty silhouette and your style.


----------



## jennybabey (Nov 17, 2007)

Just ignore it, the guy was probaly trying to impress his girlfriend

because she knew you looked better then her!


----------



## Thais (Nov 17, 2007)

I think your outfit looks great Mandy. They were probably jealous cause you're so gorgeous!!!


----------



## boobear (Nov 17, 2007)

The outfit was classy, your makeup was probably totally together, and they wanted to make you feel bad. Nothing but Jealousy. The guy probably thought he was making his girl feel good by putting you down. PLEASE don't internalize that JUNK!!! Being that ugly on the inside I know their outsides were probably just as ugly.


----------



## mossaenda (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Phil doesnt like the shirt, but he never likes anything I wear, because his fashion sense is well, he has none. He wears shorts all year round and rotates between like 4 pairs, and about 10 t shirts. He refuses to buy new clothes because the ones he has "work" Frankly I don't care what he thinks about what I wear because he doesnt appreciate my fashion anyway. It is a possibility he found it a little revealing, he is uptight that way. But whorish to him, I doubt that. Maybe he told me because yeah he doesnt like the shirt, he has told me that before. Whatever though, im still going to wear it.

Well said! if you put up with his lack of style he better put up with your abundance of style.


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Phil doesnt like the shirt, but he never likes anything I wear, because his fashion sense is well, he has none. He wears shorts all year round and rotates between like 4 pairs, and about 10 t shirts. He refuses to buy new clothes because the ones he has "work" Frankly I don't care what he thinks about what I wear because he doesnt appreciate my fashion anyway. It is a possibility he found it a little revealing, he is uptight that way. But whorish to him, I doubt that. Maybe he told me because yeah he doesnt like the shirt, he has told me that before. Whatever though, im still going to wear it.

You should definitely keep on wearing it. It's a very stylish top even if he doesn't appreciate it. Sorry about the incident, people say meaningless things. They'll probably feel awful if they knew how bad they made you feel.


----------



## carnivalbaby (Dec 3, 2007)

Jealousy is a sad thing. You looked absolutely gorgeous! It's sad that people have to be so rude!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2007)

dont mind ppl

sometimes they don't think before they talk


----------



## amandabelle (Dec 3, 2007)

I think that is an adorable top, not anywhere slutty or whorish looking. The girlfriend probably saw him looking at you so he had to cover by calling you a whore. He prolly thought you were hot and didn't feel like getting screamed at for the next 100 years about checking you out! A positive spin on what it couuld have been! Feel better!


----------



## yourleoqueen (Dec 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *melpaganlibran* I have had stuff like that happen to me once or twice just honey stick UP for yourself. Um, I am known to get in a man's face like I am another dude. I once said likeand I quote

"B**** you don't know me! You don't know me! F*** you you D***less wonder!"

here's another:

"you are calling me names because I wouldn't f*** you with eva braun's dead rotting fascist p****. You want me to be a whore because I am a woman you could never have EVER."

The mouth will drop and they almost run in the opposite direction.

don't worry about what a man will say or do if he calls you a WHORE anfd you cuss him back, just trash him back! He won't just whip you or anything...and I run my mouth so much WHEN CONFRONTED OR DISRESPECTED FIRST, that I carry a pepper spray and will eventually get a gun.

^^^ I like you, I really like you. LOL
For real though, people just have no home-training these days. Like Katt Williams said 'If people ain't hatin on you, then dammit, you ain't doin your job.'


----------



## yupyupme (Dec 4, 2007)

omg..those people were probably crazy and did not know what they were talking about!!!your outfit is really pretty&amp;stylish and you are beautiful! besides, it really does not matter what some random peopleÂ´s opinion...who cares what they think???they should live their lives.

but do not blame your bf - maybe he was too shy to tell a thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i think it would be the best to forget about it because YOU know yourself that you are not a WHORE (no matter what you wear) and that is ALL that matters.


----------



## jandi (Dec 4, 2007)

You look beautiful in that shirt. Men can be a little slow sometimes, he probably thought it was something so ridiculous it was funny.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jealousy! You didn't look like a whore at all!

There is nothing wrong with that outfit. They just had the " Bitter, Ugly Syndrome"


----------



## ocgirl714 (Dec 5, 2007)

There's always going to be someone that's going to "hate" on you. Maybe their life is a joke and the only way to keep their minds off their crummy life is talk about others. You're gorgeous!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Dec 5, 2007)

i think what you were wearing looks really nice. Its pretty obvious to me that the girl was jealous she cant look like you and the boy was pissed he cant get someone who looks like you!

but i agree your boyfriend should not have told you what they said, im sure he wouldnt have told you if he'd known it would hurt you he probably just thought it was so ridiculous you'd find it funny but some things you're better off not knowing and its true that some things are better left unsaid xx


----------



## joybelle (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mindy...dont worry about that




. It is what i like to call a combination of hatred, jealousy, ignorance, stupidity, and the general human being all wrapped up into one. I am sorry that you had to hear that, but as time goes on, you will hear worse about yourself, and you have to become thick skinned to it. Eventually, it will ll be a joke. I have been called every name under the sun, and i don't care, but I will do the same in return and make it worse, lol. (wink wink). 
As far as Phil goes, I personally would not blame him for not defending your honor on that, people are stoopid these days and if you need him to protect you, it needs to be something a little harder than being called a whore. So let him save his energy and safety for something worth it. Cause name-calling happens, and it will get harder; which means you have to get stronger





I agree 100%.


----------



## han (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually... the way I see it is
The guy was checking you out because youre hot... he was with his girl... so instead of getting into trouble - he had to talk some shit.

Guys do that A LOT - when they are with their gf.

Dont worry about it.

so true^^ first thing that came to mind when i read your post mindy was sounds like the guy like the way you look to even comment and loud enough to get your attention, of course he couldnt say "your hot" in front of his girl you know how little boys pick on girls they crush on. i wouldnt take it to seriously and maybe things like this happens to remind us how others feel when we judge someone on how they dress or look.


----------



## zeze (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry that happened to you


----------



## emih19 (Dec 6, 2007)

im so sorry to hear this girl.

i dont think that outfit makes you look like that.

when people get insecure they say things so the other one gets hurt and they can feel better.

on the other had for your bf i think you should tell him what you really felt when he acted that way and why he didnt do anything.....he might have just froze and wasnt thinking.

lift your head up high sweety.

your too much of a good girl to be harassed by people like this.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 6, 2007)

This thread is still going? Hmm.

Minders, you hoebag


----------



## cbbco (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree. they were probably insecure. If people have to comment negatively about others they don't even know are, it's a sure sign they are insecure. Still it hurts. Good lesson for you about what not to do and hopefully a good lesson for Phil that he doesn't need to blab to you or at least protect kindly w/o a scene w/o you knowing.


----------



## wicked min (Dec 8, 2007)

Girl...put you head up and keep it high. Those comments are driven by jealousy.


----------



## miyabichan (Dec 9, 2007)

Some people are just stupid and inconsiderate jerks who don't know what the word "whore" means 'cause a top and a pencil skirt is really not whore-wear. Don't mind them because they obviously don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## shivs (Dec 9, 2007)

I dont think your outfit was bad at all! I would wear it if I could pull it off...

Honestly, after a while you just learn to let the rude comments go...

I think anyone who has the nerve to make a decision on someone on the way they are dressed or the way they look, doesn't need to be taken seriously.

Everybody judges people, I know I have, but I also know that I was insecure with MYself when I judged people.

If you are happy with yourself, and you know you didn't look like a whore, then you didn't look like a whore!


----------



## diamondvenus (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello MindySue,

Even though I can't see the pic as of yet but I can relate to the word.

Not everyone can take it as a compliment or just laugh about it but sometimes you have to take the negative and turn it into a positive.

Keep your head up.


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 10, 2007)

I think this just speaks volumes of their ignorance. Most likely the guy thought you were beautiful and did not know any other way to react with his girlfriend sitting by his side. I have learned that a persons age does not equal maturity. I have seen many folks older than this couple act far worse. It is very sad. Do not let this get you down. You are a beautiful girl with great taste. Chin up okay?


----------



## babyface387 (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't worry about what those people say. Like Dr. Seus's quote, "Those who mind, don't matter, and those who matter don't mind" or something along the lines of that. I can't view the pictures as I'm new here, but from what the other members have been writing, your outfit doesn't look like what a whore would wear. As long as you know that you are not one, then it doesn't matter what they think. In my opinion, I think that they're probably jealous of you.


----------



## christinag82 (Dec 11, 2007)

People say stupid things when they are jealous. Sorry it ruined your day.


----------

